# X-Trail Optional Parts Catalog - Japan



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Hi,

I mentioned this is another post, and I had promised all of you a while ago that I would do it for you...well it is done...BUT... if you want a copy of the PDF I made of the X-Trail Optional Parts Catalog, please email me in this forum with your email address and I will send you the link for the PDF which I have created of this 21 Page catalog.

There is a limit in this forum on files sizes that members can upload so I will place it on my Company FTP site for those that email me, can download it... about 17 megs... Once you have it.. start to drool... and let's talk. Some of the items I have no clud what they are ... so this will be a great area to discuss the many parts that are not available to us unless we have connections!!! Who knows ..Maybe Nissan Canada will listen to us...or not.


Stephen


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Stephen send me the link to [email protected]ahoo.com . Thx in advance! :fluffy:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

BTW do you have any pics of the Nissan body kit on your X-Trail you'd be willing to share? I'm still making up my mind if to add it to my X.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Steve,

I'm in and am sure you still know/have my email 

Thanks mate.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*no...*

My PC crashed while compacting the mail of outlook and I lost everything... I need it again... sorry



aussietrail said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I'm in and am sure you still know/have my email
> 
> Thanks mate.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Body Kit*

My picture are in the large original X-Trail Thread... sorry I am rushing I have to go.. but if they are not enough I can send you better pictures... please let me know..

Stephen





Terranismo said:


> BTW do you have any pics of the Nissan body kit on your X-Trail you'd be willing to share? I'm still making up my mind if to add it to my X.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Stephen, you have a PM


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo, The link to Stephen's X-Trail photos are here. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=757062&postcount=771


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Please send me the link as well, Stephen... to [email protected]

Can't wait to open it up....


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thx for the link Viper :cheers: 

Nice X Steven. Only thing I don't like about the body kit is the stainless steel bars molded into them. If it came just in plain plastic (and a little shorter in the front) it would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*PM sent*

I have PMed you my details.

Thanks.



SCHESBH said:


> My PC crashed while compacting the mail of outlook and I lost everything... I need it again... sorry


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent Stephen :thumbup: What an exciting catalog this is, it would even be more exciting if every available item was obtainable with out problems.

Thanks for taking the effort to get this out. :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*It is available...*

I can tell you that while it is exciting to see this... and that it is avaialble.. it just costs way to much!!! not only at the Japanese Dealer pricing but delivery from Japan...depending on the packaging... I will let you know the cost of my lights (signal side mirror) when I finally get them... I should have the color swatches from Japan this week if all goes well from my Uncle. The colors of the X-Trails are named differently in Japan but look quite similiar... I just want to make sure they match.

When I compared the priceing for the lights here (yes they are in the Nissan Canada Parts Online Database available to the Dealer).. the pricing was the same but in Canadian Funds...


Look over the catalog... and see if you can figure some of the items out.. I would like to know what the disk drive kit for the dash is for!

Stephen

It also looks like most of the Nav - GPS systems are made by Kenwood.. similiar to my system that they offer.






ViperZ said:


> Excellent Stephen :thumbup: What an exciting catalog this is, it would even be more exciting if every available item was obtainable with out problems.
> 
> Thanks for taking the effort to get this out. :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Look over the catalog... and see if you can figure some of the items out.. I would like to know what the disk drive kit for the dash is for!


You mean on page 13? It looks like a Key card reader for auto security.

OK what about the item below it? It looks like some antenna or a flag holder for diplomats  LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Washer fluid spray*

I think that is a washer fluid spray for the lights!!! Either case... can you imagine haveing this here in Canada... some kid would rip it off!!!

LOL

Check out the prices by going to www.xe.com and doing the comversions! Then have a laugh


Stephen


QUOTE=ViperZ]You mean on page 13? It looks like a Key card reader for auto security.

OK what about the item below it? It looks like some antenna or a flag holder for diplomats  LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not so sure its a head light washer. If it is it would be a poorly executed one as most are not designed like that. 

Judging by it placement in the catalog next to the back up mirror, I would guess it looks like a proximity indicator to assist the driver in seeing the corner of the car. It even looks to have a luminesent glow section for night time use.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*It could be...*

It could also be an antenna for the GPS system for the local antennas. Example in some cities when you go under a bridge or tunnel... they have repeaters to keep the signal from cutting out... I am just guessing...LOL


Stephen




ViperZ said:


> I'm not so sure its a head light washer. If it is it would be a poorly executed one as most are not designed like that.
> 
> Judging by it placement in the catalog next to the back up mirror, I would guess it looks like a proximity indicator to assist the driver in seeing the corner of the car. It even looks to have a luminesent glow section for night time use.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

One Item I can see us desparately wanting is the improved center console. The current Canadian one's cup holders are weak for the back seat passengers. The one in the catalog looks much improved for them.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> One Item I can see us desparately wanting is the improved center console. The current Canadian one's cup holders are weak for the back seat passengers. The one in the catalog looks much improved for them.


I agree. the new one is nice! the stock one blows.. such a waste of space.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> I agree. the new one is nice! the stock one blows.. such a waste of space.


Thanks, glad it wasn't just me


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Depressed*



ViperZ said:


> I'm not so sure its a head light washer. If it is it would be a poorly executed one as most are not designed like that.
> 
> Judging by it placement in the catalog next to the back up mirror, I would guess it looks like a proximity indicator to assist the driver in seeing the corner of the car. It even looks to have a luminesent glow section for night time use.


I think your version is correct Viper about it being a proximity indicator with a glow section. Cars in Russia used to have the same accessory and it didn't last long before one kid walked away with it in his hand 

OK, my verdict after viewing the accessories catalogue and doing some currency conversions to AUD is that "I wont be looking at it anymore" 

The prices compared to what we pay here or even if we import from ME are just ridiculously high 

Japanese xtrailers seem to have very big pockets if they can spend over $1,200 US on a Momo steering wheel.

No thanks for me.

I'm sure with time though and when the xtrail becomes even more popular these accessories will be available more widely and at much reasonable price.

Thanks for your efforts Stephen anyway in putting this catalogue together.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I agree*

The pricing is rediculous.... and I bet if they ever bring the X-trail to the American market this will bring prices down...it's not a Pathfinder, or Xterra or Altima or Maxima... which they have numbers behind..... and Canada is not a huge market either making it not cost effective to bring cheaper prices and shipping issues.


Remember these prices are Dealer Sticker prices... about 40% markup.. but even so... still over priced.

It's still fun to look at..I am surprised that since the X-trail has sold for many years worldwide ... not the U.S. that there still is very liitle aftermarket items available at reasonable prices.... the only one is MaXDax and they are limited...


Stephen




aussietrail said:


> I think your version is correct Viper about it being a proximity indicator with a glow section. Cars in Russian used to have the same accessory and it didn't last long before one kid walked away with it in his hand
> 
> OK, my verdict after viewing the accessories catalogue and doing some currency conversions to AUD is that "I wont be looking at it anymore"
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stephen,

Maxdax is expanding their range as wek speak and they're now taking inquiries on other accessories not listed on their web site, some of which are in the Nissan ME catalogue.

I'm waiting to hear from them regarding a couple of items (including the signal mirror cover) 

By the way, this signal mirror cover will shortly become a standard offerring as part of the new xtrail line-up in Malaysia, they're going to release an xtrail with these signal mirrors as standard. And no, it's not a new xtrail, it's the same one with added accessories.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great*

I was so impressed with MaxDax that will purchase from them again. They were originally going to get the mirrors for me.. but also told me that they wanted to source them since Nissan does not make them.. anyways that is great news... I love their service and products...

Thanks for the news.

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Stephen,
> 
> Maxdax is expanding their range as wek speak and they're now taking inquiries on other accessories not listed on their web site, some of which are in the Nissan ME catalogue.
> 
> ...


----------



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

Please send the link to [email protected]
Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Aussietrail, Strange too considering those bumps on the XT's lights were suppose to function as a coner of car indicator too.

Man some of that stuff is rightly price, some of it is outragious. Suprizingly not all accessories are fully listed in that catalog as well.

I really need that console and the front deflector (not shown) in clear.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

I really like the looks of the LED fog lights, though I'm not sure how well they woudl serve their purpose. They still look pretty interesting.
Another thing that caught my attention was the added accessory lights on page 22...that may be a project I want to undertake. Although I like stock...never hurts to experiment I guess...BTW...does anyone know if adding lights under your dash, for example, voids the warranty?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The pdf file is now available on line*

Hi Guys,

I thought about giving Stephen a bit of a hand which would cause less load on his work ftp server and give you guys (who hadn't downloaded it yet) the chance to download the accessories pdf file on-line.

I have posted the file as an attachement in one of the Australian 4WD forums and you will be able to locate the attachment by going to this URL and locating post #7

http://forum.australia4wd.com/index.php?showtopic=215

Thanks for your help Stephen and you can now relax a bit


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Much appreciated!!!*

>>> Thanks and the Syrup is on the way!! LOL... Manuel.. have any left..?






aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought about giving Stephen a bit of a hand which would cause less load on his work ftp server and give you guys (who hadn't downloaded it yet) the chance to download the accessories pdf file on-line.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> >>> Thanks and the Syrup is on the way!! LOL... Manuel.. have any left..?


First can has gone a long time ago, second one is in the middle, just because I camouflage it in a water bottle & put at the bottom of the refrigerator.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*.... hiding it*

Who are we hiding it from?


LOL

Hey this was supposed to me discussing what we cannot afford out of the catalog...not food!!! LOL




manuelga said:


> First can has gone a long time ago, second one is in the middle, just because I camouflage it in a water bottle & put at the bottom of the refrigerator.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Can you also send it to [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## darrellx (May 17, 2008)

Please send me the link as well, [email protected]

thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Has any of you asking for links actually bothered looking at page 2 of this thread giving the location of the catalogue and where it can be downloaded from???


----------



## Wibig (Jun 4, 2008)

*requesting catalog*

Hi Stephen,

Can you please post the link to : [email protected]

Thanks a lot,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Japanese Optional Parts Catalogue can be downloaded from HERE*


----------



## ridings (Jun 25, 2008)

hi can you send pdf to [email protected]

thanks for all your work
colin


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ridings said:


> hi can you send pdf to [email protected]
> 
> thanks for all your work
> colin


Mate, download it from the link provided in the reply above your post.


----------

